# What shampoo do you use?



## Kathryn (Apr 21, 2008)

We find that baby shampoo works quite well.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I just make sure to get a "no tears" shampoo. Tropiclean Kitten & Puppy Shampoo is a good one. 

We use a brand called Perfect Care Tender Care Puppy Shampoo. No complaints so far.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah tear free helps a lot, i use the shampoo&conditioner, watermelon scent is so awesome, makes my vizslas smell like candy


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

same hear no tears baby shampoo.I like strawberry scented sometimes


----------



## gsv (Apr 23, 2009)

I found an awesome dog soap at a craft show. It is called "Dirty Dog Soap". It is a bar soap and lasts a long time. It is all natural and the herbs used in it also help deter fleas. You can purchase it from [email protected]. It also has a nice smell (musky) and the smell lasts for days. I have given it as gifts, and the people always ask where to get it. The dogs hair is very soft and fluffy when used.


----------

